
Apple’s Thirty Percent Cut - mpweiher
https://inessential.com/2020/07/22/apples_thirty_percent_cut
======
alessioalex
It's daylight robbery, considering you cannot install apps from elsewhere
(like you can on Android).

The EU and the US need to fine the hell out of Apple to stop their monopoly.

